# *TB500* ON SALE NOW at Iron Mag Research!!



## GYMnTONIC (Mar 30, 2017)

Guys check this out.  HUGE Sale on TB500 right now.  *$29.99 per unit,* instead of the retail price of $49.99.
*
Use my code "WES15" in capital letters at checkout for an additional 15% off!! *And even better if you buy 3 units of this you get 1 Free (add 4 to cart and the store automatically calculates!)

100% Lab tested product and highest quality.  IMR carries an extensive line of RC Chems,Sarms and Peptides.
*DISCLAIMER- All products are sold for research purposes and not for human consumption*

*LINK TO PURCHASE*
http://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/thymosin-beta-4/






[h=2]Product Description[/h]  *Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500) 2mg*
*Consisting of 43 amino acids, Thymosin beta-4 is a protein  which is involved in cell proliferation, Migration, and differentiation.  Additionally, Thymosin beta-4 is known to play a role in the regulation  of actin polymerization, and has been identified as instrumental in  aiding the motility of certain kinds of cellular movement. Clinical  trials indicate that Thymosin beta-4 is beneficial to accelerated wound  healing, immunoreactivity, and if used following a heart attack may help  to reactivate cardiac progenitor cells to help repair damaged heart  tissue.*


----------

